# IE ---> In Frame neue Seiten laden



## Krankes-Kaff (13. November 2004)

Hallo,


ich bin gerade dabei meine Homepage zu überarbeiten und stelle daher oft Seiten online, die ich mir dann online mit dem IE anschaue.

Nun benutze ich auf meiner Homepage einen ganz normalen Frame mit dem Banner, der Linkleiste und der Home Seite.

Gestern bearbeitete ich die Linkleiste und stellte diese online.

Lieb und brav ging ich in die Interneteigenschaften und löschte alle Inhalte der letzten Tage, die ja automatisch gespeichert werden, und surfte zu meiner Homepage.

Nun ist aber das Problem, das die Linkleiste sich kein Stück verändert.

Sobald ich einmal die Linkleiste selbst aufrufe, also nur die Linkleiste, bekomme ich die Änderung angezeigt und danach ist sie auch im Frame auf meiner Homepage sichtbar.

Also muss das doch irgendwie am Frame liegen, vielleicht wird ja immer nur die Hauptseite, also die Frameseite neu geladen?

Wisst ihr da vielleicht mehr drüber?


Vielleicht kann man das ja so einstellen, dass er alles neu lädt!?



Ich danke Euch schon mal für eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße


Tim


----------



## RealPax (13. November 2004)

Einfach die Umschalt Taste drücken -> rechte Maustaste -> aktualisieren (Umschalt immer noch gedrückt) 
Damit zwingst du den IE die Seite neu zu laden.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (13. November 2004)

Funktioniert!   



Vielen Dank!


----------



## RealPax (13. November 2004)

kein Thema, man tut was man kann


----------

